# Headlight question.



## cwardlow (Jul 25, 2017)

Just bought a 2017 Cruze. Does anyone know if it is possible to switch out the headlight from a non projector headlight to the projector? I would really like to have the projector headlights, I think look so much better now after I bought it.


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello Sir, I believe the headlight is plug and play, you just need to find a unit to buy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

